# 24 Hours of Nurburgring 2012: Official Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The thread dedicated to Audi at the 2012 24 Hours of Nurburgring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got a lot going on this weekend. Nurburgring, Worthersee, SoWo, and Carlisle. Nevertheless, we're planning full coverage.


----------

